# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Φωνή (τραγούδι) timbrado

## odysseus

Μεχρι ποτε μαθαινει ενας νεαρος τους ηχους, ώστε να κατασταλαξει στο τραγουδι του?.

Το τραγουδι ειναι "σταθερό" ή αλλαζει?  
Εννοω, αν ακουσει νεους ηχους μπορει να τους αφομοιωσει? 
Αν ναι, μεχρι ποια ηλικια μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο και ποσο συχνα?

__________________________________________________  ____
ΥΓ Μπορει σε αρκετους να φαινονται "ανοητες" οι ερωτησεις μου, αλλα σαν ... πρωταρης, οφειλω να τις υποβαλω και να σας υποβαλω και στον κοπο να απαντησετε  :-)
Μπορεί πάλι να τις εχουν υποβαλει αλλοι πριν απο μενα  ... αλλα δυστυχως ο χρονος μου ειναι περιορισμενος για να ψαχνω πολυ.
(Nα μην πω και το αλλο ... πρεπει να συμπληρωσω καποια posts για να μπορω να στελνω και pm :-))

Σε καθε περιπτωση ζητω συγγνωμη που σας κουραζω...

----------


## jk21

μεχρι και 1μισυ - 2 χρονια μπορει να επηρεαστει το τραγουδι του καναρινιου .μαθαινει απο την πρωτη στιγμη της ζωης του ,ισως και μεσα στο αυγο .κυριως ομως στην περιοδο της πτεροροιας ,που και αναπτυσσονται σιγα σιγα τα οργανα της φωνης του και ειναι σχετικα πιο ηρεμο και προσεχει τυχον δασκαλο (αν εκεινη την περιοδο τραγουδα ) ή cd που θα του βαλουμε .Λιγο αργοτερα ειτε μονο του ,ειτε με τροπους που χρησιμοποιουν οι εκτροφεις καναρινιων φωνης ( χαμηλο φως κλπ ) αναπτυσσει σιγα σιγα πληρες ρεπερτοριο και με καταλληλους χειρισμους βελτιωνει και το εμφυτο του .ομως και οταν το τραγουδι του ωριμασει πληρως ,μπορει για ενα χρονο ακομα να επηρεαστει απο αλλα ακουσματα !

----------


## panos70

Νομιζω Δημητρη ειναι μεχρι 3 χρονων  δλδ μετα την τριτη πτεροροια ,γιατι λενε πως ο "" δασκαλος '' πρεπει να ειναι απο 3 χρονων για σωστη διδασκαλεια

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ οταν μεχρι και το τελος του δευτερου ετους ,ενα πουλι μαθαινει και μπορει να αλλαξει το τραγουδι του ,σαφως δεν ειναι ετοιμο στην δευτερη πτεροροια του και ειναι λογικο να υπαρξει ως δασκαλος τον αλλο αυγουστο και φθινοπωρο ,στην επομενη γεννια .σιγουρα ενα πουλι που μολις εκλεισε την δευτερη πτεροροια ,δεν το εμπιστευεσαι για να γινει αμεσα δασκαλος σε ενα  κοπαδι .ισως αυτο να ειναι το νοημα του 3ου χρονου που λες 

για τα 2 ετη εχω διαβασει ερευνα και νομιζω καπου ειναι και εδω μεσα εστω σαν λινκ ,αλλα δεν την βρισκω 

παρολα αυτα να μερικοι νεοι ενδιαφεροντες συνδεσμοι ,για οσους θελουν να διαβασουν για το τραγουδι των πουλιων 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3222601/
http://www.nature.com/scitable/knowl...dsong-16133266
http://www.google.gr/books?hl=el&lr=...mature&f=false

εχω την εντυπωση οτι και σε καποιον απο αυτους τους συνδεσμους ειχα βρει κατι παλιοτερα

----------


## orion

Σας παραθέτω ένα κομμάτι από ένα ξενόγλωσσο άρθρο που έχω μεταφράσει (και με κάποια δικά μου σχόλια) και υπάρχει στο blog μου (μη θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση, απλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να το ανεβάσω όλο στο πόστ, βάζω ένα κομμάτι αν θέλετε το βάζω και όλο αρκεί να μου το πει η διαχείριση οπότε και θα το ανεβάσω σε νέο ποστ ολόκληρο):



 
 


 Από το παραπάνω διάγραμμα μπορούμε επίσης να καταλάβουμε τα εξής:
 

 H φάση του *υπο-τραγουδιού* ξεκινά  από τον πρώτο μήνα της ζωής του καναρινιού μέχρι την έναρξη του δεύτερου μήνα, εκεί μπορούμε να δούμε την πρώτη πράξη του τραγουδιού, έχει μια ασταθή δομή, με παντελή έλλειψη του λόγου (χωρίς συλλαβές) με λίγη ένταση στη φωνή του, ενώ ξεκινάει μια αύξηση του CVSη οποία σταματά ταυτόχρονα με την μείωση των επιπέδων της τεστοστερόνης (μαύρη καμπύλη γραμμή). Υπάρχει μια θεωρία, ότι αυτή η περίοδος είναι πολύ σημαντική για την εκπαίδευση και όπου το καναρίνι μπορεί να διαμορφώσει ένα μεγάλο μέρος του ρεπερτορίου του, ονομάζεται και περίοδος 35-65, με άλλα λόγια αρχίζει την 35 ημέρα ζωής του καναρινιού και τελειώνει την 65 ημέρα. 
 

 Η επόμενη φάση ονομάζεται φάση *πλαστικού τραγουδιού* και συμπίπτει με τα μειωμένα επίπεδα της τεστοστερόνης και την έναρξη της πρώτης πτερόρροιας, κατά την οποία αλλάζει το φτέρωμά του σε ενήλικο, εκεί αρχίζει να ακούγεται ένα τραγούδι πιο δομημένο, με τη βελτίωση του τραγουδιού και αύξηση της έντασης, παρατηρείται αύξηση του CVS και ως εκ τούτου υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μάθουν νέες νότες, αυτή η περίοδος κυμαίνεται από την 65 ημέρά από τη γέννηση του καναρινιού έως περίπου την 150 ημέρα. Τότε αρχίζει το δεύτερο στάδιο αυτής της φάσης του "πλαστικού τραγουδιού" μετά την πτερόρροια, το τραγούδι εμπλουτίζεται, βελτιώνεται η δομή του η προφορά και η ένταση, ενώ πάλι παρατηρείται μια αύξηση της τεστοστερόνης καθώς και αύξηση του CVS, θα υπάρξει και μια δεύτερη περίοδος που θα μπορέσει να αφομοιώσει και να ενσωματώσει νέες νότες στο ρεπερτόριό του (με τη 2η πτερόρροια).


 α) Οι *κρίσιμοι μήνες* (κόκκινα βέλη) *εκμάθησης* του καναρινιού βρίσκεται στα μέγιστα της ίσιας μαύρης γραμμής (με τα ορθογώνια στοιχεία) όπου αναπαριστάται η εμφάνιση των συλλαβών ανά μήνα.
 

 β) Στην περίοδο της *1ης πτερόρροιας* της ζωής του καναρινιού, ο όγκος του CVS είναι σε χαμηλά επίπεδα όπως ακριβώς και στην επόμενη πτερόρροια του πουλιού μετά την ενηλικίωσή του. Στη φάση αυτή μιλάμε για πλαστικό τραγούδι πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι απαιτείται φωνητική εκπαίδευση και ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση το ρεπερτόριο του πουλιού μπορεί να αλλάξει.  Άρα στη 2η πτερόρροια του καναρινιού μας θα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί ώστε να μην αλλοιωθεί το τραγούδι του καναρινιού μας (ακόμη και αν πρόκειται για βαθμολογημένο  πουλί).

 

  γ) Στην φάση όπου *το τραγούδι είναι σταθερό* (στην ενηλικίωση του καναρινιού) θεωρείται ότι έχει διαμορφωθεί το ρεπερτόριό του και είναι σταθερό μέχρι την 2η πτερόρροια. Βέβαια μετά την δεύτερη πτερόρροια θεωρείται ότι το καναρίνι αποκτά σταθερό τραγούδι γενικά.





Μεταφρασμένο από: http://www.spaansetimbrado.nl/ και http://www.canariostimbrados.es/

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ το greekbirdclub  ποτε δεν ειπε οχι στα πολυ καλα αρθρα σου !

----------


## odysseus

Οταν εκανα το post δεν φανταζομουν οτι θα επερνα μια τοσο κατατοπιστικη απαντηση!!!







> Σας παραθέτω ένα κομμάτι από ένα ξενόγλωσσο άρθρο που έχω μεταφράσει (και με κάποια δικά μου σχόλια) και υπάρχει στο blog μου ...

----------

